# Grow Room Build



## [email protected] (Oct 20, 2009)

Hello everybody. A while back I posted looking for info was going to get items together for a grow. I had a garage closet to work with. Well I moved locations and now I have a good area. 

Here is a shot of my veg. room uncompleted. 

Ordered the rest of my stuff today:
2x4 hydrotek tray
rockwool cubes
nutes
bulkhead fittings 3/4 for drains(Tray)
x2 12" airstones for my res's (Flower/Veg)
dual outlet air pump(Flower/Veg)
x4 timers x2 watering(Flower/Veg) x1 C02(Flower) x1 Fan(Flower)

Have:
x2 550GPH water pumps(Flower/Veg)
x1 30gal res.(Veg) 
x1 45gal res.(Flower)
x1 25-30gal. EBB Flow system(Flower)
x2 timers-lights(Flower/Veg)
x2 2 bulb 4' T5's Cool and Warm Mix(Veg)
x2 isolating fans(Flower/Veg)
x2 Power Strips(Flower/Veg)
x25' Mylar(Flower/Veg)
All tubing, drippers, and ebb flow fill/drain(Flower/Veg)

Need:
50lb's of Hydroton(Flower/Veg)
1x 1000w HPS setup looking at silverstar 6" air cooled lumitek ballast(Flower)
Cloning dome(Veg)
x1 C02- bottle, regulator, and gas(Flower)
x2 Vent/Fans(Flower)

Flower= 42"x30"
Vegetation= 61"x30"

edit

Uncompleted but i wanted to show it. Tight Area I didn't want the floor vent on flower side.
edit



> *7. Please post all of your pictures on this site. Linking to other sites has inherent risks involved that should be kept to a minimum if at all possible. We have both a Gallery and the ability to post as many as 3 pictures with each post you make. Please post your pictures here, instead of linking to them. Also we discovered that quite a number pictures hosted on other sites gets deleted after some time making the threads worthless on our forums.*


http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Site_Rules.html


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 20, 2009)

Why did you make your vegging area so much larger than your flowering side?  Your plants will double or triple in size when put into flowering.  IMO, your flowering room should be about twice the size of your veg space. 

You may also want to consider a 600W for that space rather than a 1000W.  You don't give any specifics about your venting, but you are going to need some serious fans to keep a 1000W cool.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 20, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Why did you make your vegging area so much larger than your flowering side?  Your plants will double or triple in size when put into flowering.  IMO, your flowering room should be about twice the size of your veg space.
> 
> You may also want to consider a 600W for that space rather than a 1000W.  You don't give any specifics about your venting, but you are going to need some serious fans to keep a 1000W cool.



Well my flower room just needed to fit my 3' planter. Only plan to harvest 6-8 at a time. I still have 3" on either side of my planter. I didn't want the floor vent on the flower side. My veg area needs to fit a 2'x4' flood tray plus I need to access my closet which is right to the left of my veg room. With that tray 2" off of temp wall I will only have 11" of space from closet. A spot for a stand and fan. That table is 40" so tray's drain lines will be run down and i can shim the tray to drain towards the edges. I'm worried about the whole drip system. I'm new to the indoor growing and I have a 550gph pump in a 30gal. res I don't want it to drain the res to much where it burns up my pump. I hope those drip feeders can hold up to whatever preassure that pumps gonna put on it.

I want the 1000w so i get a higher yield denser buds! I have meds trying to learn me a vent. set up because I have no clue.
*EDIT*


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 20, 2009)

If they get to bad I can always do a scrog around my planter.

I figured a 1000w because I can always go bigger on area. Plus its like 100$ more then a 400w. To buy a 600w for 350$-450$ and move to new area or not sufficient I would have to buy another 600w or some bull like that. 1 1000w @450$ and I'm set for up to a 4'x4' room. As well as run a 600w bulb if I have trouble.(I do believe I can run a 400w-1000w bulb)


----------



## dr pyro (Oct 20, 2009)

with room that small the temp are gonna be crazy forget the co2 bottle and stuff get your self 2 8 inch blowers or 6 inch but better with 8. use one to cool light the other to pump fresh air in also gonna need some kind of scrubber to get the stank out. ventalation is just as important as light if either of the 2 are not correct your gonna have problems.now back to co2 certain conditions have to apply to the use of co2 plus the equip to correctly induce it and keep it into room.look at spending 1200 U.S. on the proper controllers not including more equipment to setup humidifiers, dehumidifiers,co2 generator or tank but the generator just makes more sense, damper that open/ close when air is on /off.there is alot to co2 not just get a bottle and gauge toss it in and get results. do some research on it.


----------



## dr pyro (Oct 20, 2009)

o and room looks like its coming along keeep it up. read as much as you can before you jump into it


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 20, 2009)

Well your right on the C02 ** I HAD researched it and gotten extra timers to turn my fans off for the 3x a day c02. Trust me I looked into it. I thought about it today just the tank and regulator are so expensive and not to mention getting a tank filled. I think i'm just gonna do the yeast and sugar bottles. Like 2 bottles every 2 weeks change them. But I was just showing where i was at on my room here not getting into details keep that in mind but appreciate the tip.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 20, 2009)

FYI this is a "weed" 

A weed in a general sense is a plant that is considered by the user of the term to be a nuisance, and normally applied to unwanted plants in human-made settings such as gardens, lawns or agricultural areas, but also in parks, woods and other natural areas. More specifically, the term is often used to describe native or nonnative plants that grow and reproduce *aggressively*.[1] Generally, a weed is a plant in an undesired place.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm sorry, but what we are growing is not a weed.  

Using sugar and yeast to try and enhance CO2 levels does not work and is a waste of time, money, and energy.

You are going to have real problems with heat--you are going to need some large fans as dr pyro has mentioned.  

I understand that you made your rooms to fit the equipment that you already owned, but, IMO, this is the wrong way to go about it.  The only way you are going to be able to fit 6-8 plants into your flowering space is if you put them into flower when they are still very small.  If you have them in veg for any amount of time at all, they will quickly outgrow your flowering room.  Your vegging space will be virtually empty most of the time.  It just doesn't seem to be the best use of the space you have to work with...


----------



## dr pyro (Oct 20, 2009)

ask around here on the forum yeast is a waste of money. you can not simply provide the correct co2 amounts without having the  proper equipment to do it. if you dont have the equip your time and money is wasted.i'm not putting you down here just trying to save you the time and money. i have done bottles timers etc and it made no diffrence under the same conditions with the 2 seperate grows. i just purchased my controllers the other day cost me 1,100 for the controllers i still have to get my generater and all my duct to make it all run in sinq with each other. if you have money you can just blow then do it.try it for yourself i can guarantee you will be back and see g these guys and girls where right. like i said i mean no disrespect.you have far more reading to do. the fact you want your veg room  bigger than flower makes no sense and have not done to much research. fell free to hit me up with pms with any questions i'm no expert by any means but i have spent hundreds of hrs on this forum and other forums reading


----------



## dr pyro (Oct 20, 2009)

you are on the right path here but with alittle guidance you should do great


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 20, 2009)

plan to put them in flowering at 20''-24'' they will probally grow 36" to 42" for 2 month harvest time depending on the strain. 6 plants will fit perfect in my 3'x2.25' planter. i have seen alot of smaller areas throughout these forums where way more plants were put in a smaller area with the same light. *Again*  didn't make the thing to fit my equipment well kind of but I didn't want the floor vent on flower side. I will take the advice screw the c02!


----------



## dr pyro (Oct 20, 2009)

remeber sativa dominant will nearly triple in size indicas which i prefer stay short and bushy maybe double  on indys. you def have the right idea with the 1000 just gotta figure out how to vent it to keep temp at a good range.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 20, 2009)

no I have been listening bud. I appreciate the advice really but its the little nit-pick. I seem to be having to keep repeating myself. I'm going to get the 1000w system for when I move setups make a new one. I will have it WHEN needed it will be only a short time if I enjoy this. I listened here and everybody is telling me heat so I will listen and go with a 600w bulb. Still vent. 

Med hasn't gotten back with me on any other ideas. I figure 1 for the reflector outside to fan through light out room and one just drawing in air to the room from the bottom.

With your table on the strains sounds like i may need to take out the beam and just hang from the roof. I will put some hooks for later so I don't put popcorn on any plants.


----------



## dr pyro (Oct 20, 2009)

keep us posted


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 21, 2009)

[email protected] said:
			
		

> plan to put them in flowering at 20''-24'' they will probally grow 36" to 42" for 2 month harvest time depending on the strain. 6 plants will fit perfect in my 3'x2.25' planter. i have seen alot of smaller areas throughout these forums where way more plants were put in a smaller area with the same light. *Again*  didn't make the thing to fit my equipment well kind of but I didn't want the floor vent on flower side. I will take the advice screw the c02!



We are trying to help you here.  There is no way that you are going to be able to finish 6 20-24" plants in a 3 x 2.25' space.  They will probably grow anywhere from 40-72" before they finish.  If you are going to put 6 plants in that space, you had better do it when they are a foot or less.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Oct 21, 2009)

I am sure that a 600 will do fine, but if you really want that extra power, I recommend drawing as much cold air from the outside as you can in the winter time. 

Sealed rooms have low co2 levels and I recommend you get the sysgtem with a built in meter. High levels before the lights turn on, then lower levels throughour the day. It is often wise to purge the air after you deliver co2, as the plants can onlt take up so many nutes, store them in the leaves for processing. If you just constantly dump co2, you are wasting and actually hindering growth. It would be like being force fed without the ability to...well as the romans did, purge for more room.

...and yes, Cannabis IS just a weed. Grows like a weed, has life cycles like a weed and mass reproduces like a weed.

There was a time when it was considered a weed due to the widespread landraces that populated america before it's systematic eradication.

Some places here in the us you can hike to and actually still find some random untracked cannabis still growing in the wild.

Much luck on the grow room, you have a long journey ahead of you..

No matter how much reserch you do, every grow room and situation is different. Remember that.

...also, THG is right. You are set to overgrow the heck out of your room. Low co2 levels will cause almost uncontrollable stretch. PLus, they took Phosphoload off the market. So you might have to use somehting more aggressive like hormones if this happens.

Much luck and keep us hungry bored growers happy with updates.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 21, 2009)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> Sealed rooms have low co2 levels and I recommend you get the sysgtem with a built in meter. High levels before the lights turn on, then lower levels throughour the day. It is often wise to purge the air after you deliver co2, as the plants can onlt take up so many nutes, store them in the leaves for processing. If you just constantly dump co2, you are wasting and actually hindering growth. It would be like being force fed without the ability to...well as the romans did, purge for more room.
> 
> .
> 
> ...also, THG is right. You are set to overgrow the heck out of your room. Low co2 levels will cause almost uncontrollable stretch. PLus, they took Phosphoload off the market. So you might have to use somehting more aggressive like hormones if this happens.



What level co2 should the room be at day and night? So I can't just get a tank dump a little into the room everyday for a couple seconds depending on the pressure of my regulator?

Phosphoload?

I don't know man about every bodies advise on my planter. I can fit 8 4gal pots in there flush basically. I have seen more pictures in here and on google where there were 5-6 foot plants in 4 gal pots. They took my pics off. Here is what I got so far for a flower room its still in progress. I just re cut all my mylar in there last night hiked it up. still need to caulk wall. I took beam out to hang straight from ceiling. Realized it was to shallow. Notice that is a half of a (estimate)75gal plastic tote. Sitting on a 45gal container it goes up 3/4 on the container. 25-30gal half tote. I will probally only fill it up 15gal 3x a day 15min.


----------



## Growdude (Oct 21, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> We are trying to help you here.  There is no way that you are going to be able to finish 6 20-24" plants in a 3 x 2.25' space.  They will probably grow anywhere from 40-72" before they finish.  If you are going to put 6 plants in that space, you had better do it when they are a foot or less.



I agree 100%, Thats only 1.125 sq/ft per plant.

If thats all you got I would flower them at about 8".

Have you grown hydro before?  all my plants more than double in size during flowering.

Here are pics of 3 plants in 10 sq/ft, 5 weeks into flowering, all of these were under 2' when I switched to 12/12
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=48323


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 21, 2009)

No first time with hydro I got to keep it to a plant with 4' max height. I figure. I got 8' ceiling. I will see when I get there i guess . In your sig box I looked at your ww grow it looked like they were right at 4'. Could I LST to the sides on taller strains? I figure with that small area light penetration will be a problem. I may not even get 6 plants to flower my first go at this.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 22, 2009)

[email protected] said:
			
		

> No first time with hydro I got to keep it to a plant with 4' max height. I figure. I got 8' ceiling. I will see when I get there i guess . In your sig box I looked at your ww grow it looked like they were right at 4'. Could I LST to the sides on taller strains? I figure with that small area light penetration will be a problem. I may not even get 6 plants to flower my first go at this.



A plant that is 4' tall is most likely going to take up at least 3-4 sq ft.  You will not have any room to lst anything.  Your best bet in that little space is to sog.  Light penetration has nothing to do with the size of your space, but rather with they type and wattage of the light you are using.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2009)

Finished the veg room except for the table had to modify it for the tray. It wasn't what i was expecting. Got 3 ladies going in it already. Just went to full strength nutes saturday(yesterday). One in middle 15 days old some sort of purple. Left 13 days old. Right 12 days old. Those came out of some stuff the guys called "ice".


----------



## DonJones (Nov 23, 2009)

[email protected],

Maybe you need to ask yourself why you keep having to repeat  yourself.  Did it ever occur to you that the reason everyone is "nit picking" is simply because you're wrong and refusing to listen?  Personally, I don't have time to keep repeating things so I'll try once and it you don't like what I say, then just ignore it.  It is a waste of your time to try argue with me because I won't play that game any more.

First of all CO2 is not only a waste of time unless EVERYTHING else is totally dialed in, but is is also VERY DANGEROUS in an area that shares any air flow with occupied areas, like yours obviously does since you have a floor vent in the veg room.  Plus because it needs to be a sealed area, it will exponentially complicate you heating issues.

Yes your sizes are just a** backwards --why didn't you just close off the floor vent?

No you can't solve the too small flowering room by LST or any other technique that spreads the plant out wider.  Your height is NOT what people are warning you about.  It is the area/floor space that each plant requires is way more than what you are figuring on.

Very few HID lighting systems will let you run different sized bulbs.  Some of the newer electronic/digital ones will let you switch between MH and HPS.  I haven't seen every thing by a long shot but I've never seen one where you can switch wattages.

Trying to run too much lighting too small of an area will cause you a lot of heating problems.

You talked about removing the beam and hanging from the ceiling -- if you don't have the ceiling closed off you are going to have light leakage issues and it you do, why would you put a beam across the room instead of just suspending your lights on some adjustable arrangement like ropes and pulleys?  You are going to have to be adjusting the height of the lights as the plants grow any way.  The modern lights,or any remote ballasted one for that matter, are light enough to suspend them from a long 1/8" inch or bigger screw hook or eye screw threaded through the sheeting and into the framing behind it.  If the ceiling joist doesn't line up with where you need your light to hang you can simply nail 1'' or thicker lumber across between the two adjoining joists and screw the hooks into that.  I have 2" x 2" lumber nailed full length of my rooms because my joists run cross ways of the room and don't line up with where I need the lights to hang.

Good luck man, with your attitude you will need it and you are in for a heck of a learning experience.  But I remember when I was young, stupid and thought I knew it all and always wanted to argue with the advice I received after I asked for it.  This is not the place to ask questions if you are not willing to listen to the answers!

I spent months seeking advice and sometimes clarification if I didn't understand the advice when I was laying out and building my grow rooms, both from the forum and from experienced growers locally who could actually come see what I had to work with and I'm still not real happy with my setup but I haven't found anyone that can tell me how to improve it within the constraints that I'm stuck with, EXCEPT I know I need to move the mirrors out of my flower room just as soon as I can figure out where to put them.

Good luck with your operation and good smoking.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm through argueing with you old mother*******. My flower room is still under construction. Thats what I keep repeating. Its not like it is finished and i have plants in there. I took the beam out. My temp wall goes to the ceiling. I think it is a inferior complex you old people have. I have been taking account everything these ppl are saying I just haven't done anything to update. My flower room will be increased. Just haven't got that far. I bought the 600w HPS last night. See i didn't go with the 1000w like originally wanted. See you don't know **** because I haven't posted anything new yet and will not untill I get there. I have talked to many growers in Texas and they get by with a plant per square foot with a 3gal depth. Now there flowering when it reaches 12". 

It isn't that hard to grow a damn weed!
Yes it is a WEED and needs to be noticed as one a harmless plant that doesn't need to be illegal.


----------



## meds4me (Nov 23, 2009)

[email protected]: Being rude here will only get you banned. We ALL have been trying to give you the "best " info we can over the "NET". 
The purpose here is to GROW youre own period. Unless you are willing to "listen" to some common sense then its ALL ON YOU ~ Peace and best of Luck in youre venture ~


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 23, 2009)

meds4me said:
			
		

> [email protected]: Being rude here will only get you banned. We ALL have been trying to give you the "best " info we can over the "NET".
> The purpose here is to GROW youre own period. Unless you are willing to "listen" to some common sense then its ALL ON YOU ~ Peace and best of Luck in youre venture ~



Being rude is to keep attacking the same issue that hasn't been contested. I posted a pic of my VEG room "finished" not flower room. Constructive criticism would of been towards my veg room. Not attacking a mutual issue my flower room. I have listened to the "common sense" I went with the 600w instead of 1000w. I took out the beam that was 2' from ceiling to go directly from ceiling. I have even posted that I did. You are telling me to "listen"(read) where nobody else is reading and I have this ***hole like don beating around the mutual issue. My first post I posted what I had and what I needed with some pics of where I was at. Clear as day. I put I needed fans. The first post after that by hemp godess was I don't see anything here about ventalation. No **** I just posted that I needed fans and seeing that I still needed to purchase items would put that this was a first and that I was going along with plans as I recieved items.


----------



## meds4me (Nov 23, 2009)

[email protected]; this will be my last comment as again "We of the MP" are here to help and jumpin the gun to "bite back" isnt constructive.  We all are stoner's and over looking a particulair line or post is easily over looked. 
Again Calling a member  a name is not allowed. Don and Myself as well as others have spent a fair amount of time to help you and yet you wish to call people names..... 
Again Best of Luck in youre venture and "Listening and understanding " are what its all about. ~ Peace


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 23, 2009)

No you nor Don haven't spent any time what so ever.

Don was picking at a dead issue.


			
				DonJones said:
			
		

> "nit picking"



You meds were just all on his nuts.

Keep it your last comment! Don't post in my thread if you don't have anything nice to say and I will not be so quick to jump and bite.

*EDIT*
Remember this site is only as strong as its members. I understand some of you with 1000's of threads and posts have to repeat yourself alot. Thats the name of this game. More and more people are picking up growing then paying outrageous street costs for a decent bag of pot. Thats what you should be aiming for. The more people pick it up closer to being legal. The world wide web is the only place for information. Don't get me wrong there are some questions that deserve to rem the writer. This is not one of those threads. There is just certain details i've overlooked and am in the process of working out and have posted clearly on previous page. Maybe the posters of THIS thread could of handled replies with a little more finesse. Not your gonna mess everything up why did you make your veg room so big opposed to the flower room so small. I got replies like that instead of: "You should make that flower room bigger(with reason) or "With a 1000w you are going to have serious heat issues i would SUGGEST a 400w for that area unless you make it larger."

Come on I deserved that I didn't come in here like a complete idiot.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Nov 23, 2009)

Its like this:

If you feel like your room is good enough, then this hobby is just tria land error from that point on.

Plug it in, see what happens. 

BTW, DonJones....you need to re-evaluate the need of CO2 in an even semi sealed environment. 
If the envo is completely sealed, you need supplimental [email protected] or your plants will stretch like its nobodys biz.

You have a whole two weeks of flower to trim and adjust your plants as needed. Go with it and see whathappens.

...and as far as folks getting stuck in their ways...marijuana growing is not immune from the basic shortcomings of human behavior, physically and emotionally. 
I like to be at the tip of the spear, others find a system, setup or process that works for them and often never deviate or even look into the new information being presented regularly.

Good luck and don't let the MP gang gang up on you.


----------



## meds4me (Nov 23, 2009)

No one here is trying to "Gang up on you" but rather give you oue experience...
Oh by the way I still have the 5 PM's on this issue concerning putting youre room together. So saying "You meds were just all on his nuts" is  not only rude by wrong as well. ~


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 23, 2009)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> Its like this:
> 
> If you feel like your room is good enough, then this hobby is just tria land error from that point on.
> 
> ...



This needs to be framed! Plug and Play is what i'm about.

I didn't realize that was you meds. You of everyone else should of known my set up has changed then. That should of told you I was taking in account the advice I had recieved . I'm disappointed you took dons side on a dead subject. PEACE


----------



## meds4me (Nov 23, 2009)

"Don't post in my thread if you don't have anything nice to say and I will not be so quick to jump and bite." 
Thats youre problem as this is an open forum and NONE of us own anything... 
Oh and if you quit biting you might get over that forest you have on youre shoulder !


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 23, 2009)

meds4me said:
			
		

> "Don't post in my thread if you don't have anything nice to say and I will not be so quick to jump and bite."
> Thats youre problem as this is an open forum and NONE of us own anything...
> Oh and if you quit biting you might get over that forest you have on youre shoulder !



I hope I get a forest in my back room. I don't know about my shoulder. If they were on my shoulder I would harvest them too.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 21, 2010)

Finished the flower room except for c02 and to stick up one piece of mylar. What I have here is a 6'x3.5' space. 600w lumitek electronic ballast with yield master air cooled hood. I have two 250cfm inline duct fans. One exhausting through hood out room and one as a intake. I will have a stand fan in corner. My tub is 3'x2' 35gals deep. Took about 80L of hydroton. Velcro for door to secure panda film. I have a little light leaking for now will put a 2x4 on left side of door to stop leak. The velcro is junk from home depot. 

What am I missing besides some foliage?


----------



## zem (Jan 21, 2010)

place both fans as exhaust, make holes for passive intake, you'll be doubling the venting efficiency than with placing one foe intake and anothe for exhaust,,,


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 21, 2010)

zem said:
			
		

> make holes for passive intake



I have my veg area right next to it so it needs to be light tight. I ran it today for about 3 hours temps stayed at 78F /21 22 RH thats with no fan in corner. I understand the thing about venting as much as i am bringing in but it still would circulate hot air would rise where I have exhaust at top. The intake is sucking air in from the bottom. Cool air would stay at bottom where old hot stagnant air is sucked out through hood. I guess anyway. Any thoughts?


----------



## zem (Jan 21, 2010)

curved duct would do, a fan doesnt hide the growroom, you can still see from a hole with a fan you would need curved duct anyway.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 21, 2010)

As you can see I curved all the flex pipe and on the outside of the walls I have 90 flex connectors. Yes there is a little light leakage reflecting down tubes but not nearly enough. For the passive intake should I go with 6" or 4". Or could I go with tubing and go smaller? I like the idea more exhaust but would like to hear a second opinion.


----------



## zem (Jan 21, 2010)

ye i agree with hearing several opinions before deciding on something  i think you would need the intake hole as big as the 2 exhausts together if possible or make 2 holes each as big as exhaust. you would lose some fan power by reducing holes and sharp curves, if 1 fan is enough maye go with that and keep the other as backup cuz using it as intake would be almost useless with an exhaust there, hope this helps


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 21, 2010)

zem said:
			
		

> hope this helps



YES and is greatly appreciated!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 22, 2010)

Ran the one exhaust fan today with the other off as a passive intake. Temps were 87F. Trying to get everything dialed in. Would the two fans running exhaust change the temps? Lift up the panda film by the door about 3" to act as a intake instead of cutting holes to test?


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jan 22, 2010)

[email protected] said:
			
		

> Ran the one exhaust fan today with the other off as a passive intake. Temps were 87F. Trying to get everything dialed in. Would the two fans running exhaust change the temps? Lift up the panda film by the door about 3" to act as a intake instead of cutting holes to test?


 
*wow 87F do you have another fan??? if so use it to bring in colder air... that will help you dial in your temps much easier then passive intake...*
*theres my opinion hope it helps...*
*LH*


----------



## zem (Jan 22, 2010)

did you make an opening for air intake? that opening had the fan on it would be an obstacle for air to come in. however im quite sure 2 fans exhausting together with proper intake holes would suck out more cfm, laws of physics


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 22, 2010)

LEFTHAND said:
			
		

> *wow 87F do you have another fan??? if so use it to bring in colder air... that will help you dial in your temps much easier then passive intake...*
> *theres my opinion hope it helps...*
> *LH*



Yes I unplugged the lower fan to test as a passive intake and thats when i got the high temp of 87. When I run the other fan as a intake I run high 70's but both fans are 250cfm. I'm pulling as much as i'm bringing in slightly because the exhaust is pulling through the hood but my temp stays at 78F. Is it one of those if it works don't mess with it?




			
				zem said:
			
		

> did you make an opening for air intake? that opening had the fan on it would be an obstacle for air to come in. however im quite sure 2 fans exhausting together with proper intake holes would suck out more cfm, laws of physics



Yes I left the fan in. I don't want to cut more holes in my temp wall and have to cover them or replace the board if it doesn't work. My question is with both fans running as exhaust and 2 holes 6" working as passive would that control the temps? It would move more air  thats a fact but would it control the high temps.


----------



## zem (Jan 22, 2010)

try working one exhaust fan but with a slightly open door to allow passive intake and see wat happens, to answer your Q yes it should replace the hot air quicker hence better lowering of temps


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 23, 2010)

82F with a 3" crack at bottom of door. Still with intake fan I got 78F after 3 hours running. Is it one of those if it works don't mess with it even though i'm pulling as much as i'm introducing? Or would it be better to run both 6" as exhaust and put 4 6" holes and work them as passive intakes i believe I could get the under 80F with both fans exhausting and 4 holes running passive if I would need that many holes with 2 fans running. If I would go that route if better for my plants  then just keeping the one fan as intake and other as exhaust I would run both fans as exhaust and start off with 2 holes test and see temps and move up. Or is to many holes a bad thing?


----------



## zem (Jan 23, 2010)

it's your call cajun  it helps just a bit using intake especially if you have curves in the ducts but its effect would be much bigger if 2 were exhausting, how high are the temps outsid? try running both fans now it is probable that climate changed since the last time you tried it with 2 fans. i'd bet that your temps would go to like 80-81 with both them on now


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 23, 2010)

It is cooler because it is night. It's like 73-75F outside the area. 65F outside house. I tried it during the day with the intake fan on. Outside during day is 77F. Room temps were 73F. I monitor the temps in the room quite often either open door to bedroom or close it and also have a/c heating from home to keep temps 70-75. I either open the a/c vent to introduce a/c during hot day. During the cold short spell we had I kept a/c vent closed temps dropped at night to 65F in room door closed. Humidity stays 37 veg. Now with that crack at bottom of door my humidity was 36 in flower area. Also I had problem with over flow today and have been in there recently filling and testing so that maybe why humidity is high in there. I was running a 3/4 over flow have to go and get a 1 1/2 bulkhead fitting the 3/4 isn't draining quick enough. I have a 500GPH pump it puts out like a garden hose.

Appreciate the help Zem.

I will be buying another 250 after hearing your posts. I would like to keep the intake. Should I put a passive intake hole or should the one intake fan be good enough for the 2 exhaust all same cfm. Basically what do i want more exhaust then intake or equal? I have one exhaust for my hood. Hood is open to room on opposite side.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jan 23, 2010)

[email protected] said:
			
		

> It is cooler because it is night. It's like 73-75F outside the area. 65F outside house. I tried it during the day with the intake fan on. Outside during day is 77F. Room temps were 73F. I monitor the temps in the room quite often either open door to bedroom or close it and also have a/c heating from home to keep temps 70-75. I either open the a/c vent to introduce a/c during hot day. During the cold short spell we had I kept a/c vent closed temps dropped at night to 65F in room door closed. Humidity stays 37 veg. Now with that crack at bottom of door my humidity was 36 in flower area. Also I had problem with over flow today and have been in there recently filling and testing so that maybe why humidity is high in there. I was running a 3/4 over flow have to go and get a 1 1/2 bulkhead fitting the 3/4 isn't draining quick enough. I have a 500GPH pump it puts out like a garden hose.
> 
> Appreciate the help Zem.
> 
> I will be buying another 250 after hearing your posts. I would like to keep the intake. Should I put a passive intake hole or should the one intake fan be good enough for the 2 exhaust all same cfm. Basically what do i want more exhaust then intake or equal? I have one exhaust for my hood. Hood is open to room on opposite side.


 
*you need equal cfm to run intake and out.well you should. if your exhaust is greatter then your intake you should get a fan speed controller.. to dial it in.. *
*but the air you bring in you want colder then the rest of the room..  *
*if not then you shoulr have a couple passive air intakes... to make up for it.
as for your drain issue you could have put a T in you fill line.. turned it a 1/4 turn once again dial it in. *
*LH*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 23, 2010)

LEFTHAND said:
			
		

> *you need equal cfm to run intake and out.well you should. if your exhaust is greatter then your intake you should get a fan speed controller.. to dial it in.. *
> *but the air you bring in you want colder then the rest of the room..  *
> *if not then you shoulr have a couple passive air intakes... to make up for it.
> as for your drain issue you could have put a T in you fill line.. turned it a 1/4 turn once again dial it in. *
> *LH*



Appreciate the knowledge LH
Yeah I do have a T with a ball valve on the fill side. I put a 1 1/2 over flow in this morning. Still wants to go over it. I'm gonna make it a inch shorter hoping the pressure will push it out the drain faster if not i'm going to open that ball valve some. As for the fans there both the same cfm. Except exhaust is pulling through hood not stand alone. I have another 250cfm on the way to run as just a exhaust for the room and I'm going to make another hole or 2 for passive. I ran it this morning as well for 2 hours intake fan on with room sealed. Temps read 83F. I have a window unit in the shed I may put in the bedroom to help keep room cool over hot summer. I can run ducting from it to chamber then I could intake cool ait opposed to the room 75F temps


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jan 23, 2010)

[email protected] said:
			
		

> Appreciate the knowledge LH
> Yeah I do have a T with a ball valve on the fill side. I put a 1 1/2 over flow in this morning. Still wants to go over it. I'm gonna make it a inch shorter hoping the pressure will push it out the drain faster if not i'm going to open that ball valve some. As for the fans there both the same cfm. Except exhaust is pulling through hood not stand alone. I have another 250cfm on the way to run as just a exhaust for the room and I'm going to make another hole or 2 for passive. I ran it this morning as well for 2 hours intake fan on with room sealed. Temps read 83F. I have a window unit in the shed I may put in the bedroom to help keep room cool over hot summer. I can run ducting from it to chamber then I could intake cool ait opposed to the room 75F temps


 
*is your over flow on the side or in the middle?? and what are you using for a screen just a plain old bulk head fitting screen?? i had to cut a few of the lil bars in my set up to keep it at a nice drain stream.. just cut one here one there opened up the screen a lil im also runnin 1" lines  just a thought.. *
*LH*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 23, 2010)

No I have it cut at a 45 with like a wire screen. I can't really poke holes because of the hydroton. The fill and over flow are in middle of tub. 1/2 fill off to left and right about 1" from fill a 1 1/2 over flow going up 10" to peak. I'm about to go cut it to 8" right now and will post how it turns out.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jan 23, 2010)

[email protected] said:
			
		

> No I have it cut at a 45 with like a wire screen. I can't really poke holes because of the hydroton. The fill and over flow are in middle of tub. 1/2 fill off to left and right about 1" from fill a 1 1/2 over flow going up 10" to peak. I'm about to go cut it to 8" right now and will post how it turns out.


 
*its probally your screen getting glogged.. mudding up from the hydroton...*
*that would be my guess.. the filters i as mentioning have like a 1/8-1/4" gap between em.. they for surely will stop hydroton and big particls but not the fine shet... thats what the filter on the pump does as you already know hehehe.... i would look into getting rid of the screen.. it will only cause problems to you..*
*LH*


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jan 23, 2010)

*Heres one of my over flow screens for a refrence..*
*LH*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 23, 2010)

I know exactly what your talking about. I had got them for my veg tray but took them out. I cut the pipe down 1 1/2 and have been running it now for 35 minutes and is staying at a level opposed to rising. All I have left is to get the temps out of the 80's. Have another 250cfm coming i'm going to ad another exhaust and 1 or 2 passive intakes or 1 going to a window unit.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jan 23, 2010)

*good to hear you got er.... i figured you knew what i was talkin bout but ya never know ... i would drop the water leval just a tad bit more if it was me.. just till you cant see the water no more.. in the one pic there i can see the water perfectly...*
*hope that screen dont plug up on yas..*
*LH*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 24, 2010)

Appreciate it LH. 
Yeah I was hoping it would be enough but since you mentioned it guess i will bail out the hydroton in the morning a cut her down another inch.


----------



## zem (Jan 24, 2010)

temps inside the room should be slightly higher than outside temps if your venting is good, the difference should be 2-4 degrees, if its more then your venting insufficiently. it is very probable that your airflow is being disrupted by obstacles and if your room is tight the oscilating fan could further disrupt it rendering that exhaust fan almost useless. i had an oscilating fan that raised my temps like crazy it turned out that the strong wind inside this tight area was preventing my exhaust to suck air out. the intake and exhaust holes should have NO obstacles infront of them, if you place a little gravel in your exhaust duct the wind molecules would be bouncing off it and then going sideways bouncing into flowing air molecules sort of like a crash on a busy highway.  i'm just trying to explain the basics of airflow so you could know wat to do. addingmore cfm is not always the answer, make full use of your current fans efficiently then see what you need, cheers


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jan 24, 2010)

zem said:
			
		

> temps inside the room should be slightly higher than outside temps if your venting is good, the difference should be 2-4 degrees, if its more then your venting insufficiently. it is very probable that your airflow is being disrupted by obstacles and if your room is tight the oscilating fan could further disrupt it rendering that exhaust fan almost useless. i had an oscilating fan that raised my temps like crazy it turned out that the strong wind inside this tight area was preventing my exhaust to suck air out. the intake and exhaust holes should have NO obstacles infront of them, if you place a little gravel in your exhaust duct the wind molecules would be bouncing off it and then going sideways bouncing into flowing air molecules sort of like a crash on a busy highway. i'm just trying to explain the basics of airflow so you could know wat to do. addingmore cfm is not always the answer, make full use of your current fans efficiently then see what you need, cheers


 
*i have also ad that problem.... try having the fan blow towards your exhaust... or towards and at the floor or up high... keep a circle going with the air flow.... it dosent seem like much but them big fans do push and pull alot of air...*
*LH*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 24, 2010)

I have the fan on pivot left to right. Intake sucking from bottom blowing in back right corner. The exhaust has a obstacle it is sucking through hood from left side of area. Thats why I want another exhaust. If that doesn't work I'm putting a window unit in the bedroom window and routing fresh cool air straight into room through a passive hole. What do you fellas think about that? The light is hot and should keep humidity down. It's at 21-25RH with room sealed. Shouldn't bring it over 40RH. My veg area stays at about 38RH would the unit effect that? 
For the fan won't that keep my stems strong where they won't bend and fall over from the weight of the buds?
My temps are about 5-6 degrees difference from outside temps. Should I disconnect fan from hood? I'm going run everything with oscilating fan off. I let you know how that goes in about 2 hours.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jan 24, 2010)

[email protected] said:
			
		

> I have the fan on pivot left to right. Intake sucking from bottom blowing in back right corner. The exhaust has a obstacle it is sucking through hood from left side of area. Thats why I want another exhaust. If that doesn't work I'm putting a window unit in the bedroom window and routing fresh cool air straight into room through a passive hole. What do you fellas think about that? The light is hot and should keep humidity down. It's at 21-25RH with room sealed. Shouldn't bring it over 40RH. My veg area stays at about 38RH would the unit effect that?
> For the fan won't that keep my stems strong where they won't bend and fall over from the weight of the buds?
> My temps are about 5-6 degrees difference from outside temps


 
*The fan will strengthen them sum.. yes.. you would think the heat from the light would keep the rh down but you have a huge half barrrel that fills with water and a res in your room... this will bring up rh .. expecially if it gets hot in there..*
*if you have fresh air coming in.. and not plumbed to your table.. put your fan there to kick up the cooler fresh air and spread it around... like zem said we or you should beable to do this without over kill .. its all in the design.. as you already know.. *
*LH*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 24, 2010)

After I run with no oscilating and get a temp reading I will drop fan stand all the way down and try to blow intake air up towards reflector. Try that see what happens. Intake is about a foot from corner blowing in corner to circulate. Should my exhaust not be pulling through my hood? Just from area and out?

Appreciate the patience guys its all trial and error from here.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jan 24, 2010)

[email protected] said:
			
		

> After I run with no oscilating and get a temp reading I will drop fan stand all the way down and try to blow intake air up towards reflector. Try that see what happens. Intake is about a foot from corner blowing in corner to circulate. Should my exhaust not be pulling through my hood? Just from area and out?
> 
> Appreciate the patience guys its all trial and error from here.


 
*I would try both....  its nice to have it pulling threw the hood if you can.. gets rid of that much more heat from the bulb... as well for the air in.. should come in from the opposite side as the exhaust.... so you can get it circulating in the room not corner..  *
*osculating fan on low?? med? high? *
*you know what man.. alot of people here had patience for almost everyone at sometime... all we need is just a lil patience.. heheh*
*LH*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 24, 2010)

Fan is on low and duct fans intake/exhaust are opposite from eachother. Intake is on lower right side and exhaust is on left side up high.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=148603&d=1264105842


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jan 24, 2010)

[email protected] said:
			
		

> Fan is on low and duct fans intake/exhaust are opposite from eachother. Intake is on lower right side and exhaust is on left side up high.


 
*I would definatly try to put the fan over the intake... and bring up and blow around that nice cooler air.. ... also doing so i would try covering up a passive intake hole as well.. to allow the fan to "concentrate" on suckin room air mostly.. not bringin in fresh air.. thats what the air intake is for yes? no? a few things to try.. thank god you dont have lil ones in there hehehe..*
*LH*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 24, 2010)

I don't have any passive holes yet. At about 12:30cst I will try the fan over the intake. Let you know how it turns out.

BTW I follow your res tech works great. I bought a ppm meter and just add about 5gals every 2 weeks of nutes that I need to 1000-1200ppm's.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 24, 2010)

LEFTHAND said:
			
		

> *thank god you dont have lil ones in there hehehe..*
> *LH*



I have a mommy that has out grown my veg area waiting to dive in. She keeps getting burnt touching the 6500K's. She is being replaced due to lack of room at the moment.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jan 24, 2010)

*stupid question?? but you have an open end on you hood right.. 
or is it boxed off at the one end??
LH*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 24, 2010)

open


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 24, 2010)

Temp same as if fan was running. Moved intake behind fan and have fan on low. Will update with temp by 2:00CST


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 24, 2010)

Same temp. Took exhaust off hood and let sit temps instantly started climbing. I'm going to have to get a window unit to route a/c in room to get out of 80's.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jan 24, 2010)

[email protected] said:
			
		

> Same temp. Took exhaust off hood and let sit temps instantly started climbing. I'm going to have to get a window unit to route a/c in room to get out of 80's.


 
*you do have another fan coming.. yes?? exhaust your hood seprate... keep the intake.. and use the new fan as an exhaust for the room.. that will do er.just a thought anyways.. window unit will do er too i guess.imagine if you had that 1000w in there.. she be 120F+lol*
*LH*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2010)

LEFTHAND said:
			
		

> *imagine if you had that 1000w in there.. she be 120F+lol*
> *LH*


Really. :holysheep:

My card number got ripped over the week and my order was declined on the fan. Have to go up to the bank tomorrow and dispute a bunch of transactions. So check your accounts. Somebody was trying to have fun on my expense. Thank god Chase caught it. 411.18 on clothes, 194.19 on jdate, 20.00 on BBC Preston. Kind of glad now I have another brain fart. Thinking of leaving my intake and exhaust like it is. Put the window unit in the temp wall and run it just like that. Rig up some sort of drainage system for the unit. Then I would have a better control of the temps. I could keep them at 70F. Would then get a dehumidifier if humidity rose over 40.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jan 25, 2010)

[email protected] said:
			
		

> Really. :holysheep:
> 
> My card number got ripped over the week and my order was declined on the fan. Have to go up to the bank tomorrow and dispute a bunch of transactions. So check your accounts. Somebody was trying to have fun on my expense. Thank god Chase caught it. 411.18 on clothes, 194.19 on jdate, 20.00 on BBC Preston. Kind of glad now I have another brain fart. Thinking of leaving my intake and exhaust like it is. Put the window unit in the temp wall and run it just like that. Rig up some sort of drainage system for the unit. Then I would have a better control of the temps. I could keep them at 70F. Would then get a dehumidifier if humidity rose over 40.


 
*Shet man... sorry to hear bout that...  :holysheep: *
*i dont see any harm man running a a/c and dehumid.. other then the XTRA power consumtion...running the a/c and dehumid will cost more to run then an inline.. but.. ya gotta do what ya gotta do hehehe*
*good luck me friend..*
*LH*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2010)

Yeah its messed up checking your account seeing 600 bucks roughly missing. It's all being taken care of by the bank though.Isn't the first time. I was coming in from work one morning filled up on gas in some hole in the wall town down here. Got home checked my account think it was pay day or something. Had a Norwegain shuttle ride 523$ charge. Called my bank about it. They asked me a stupid question"You sure you or your wife didn't make this transaction. I cursed at them and told them how could I fill up on gas in the boot and be in Norway 2 hours later getting a shuttle ride.  
 Saved me 40-50$ on that fan. I just don't want to spend any excessive money and not go my way. I figure the a/c on low cool settings. I could control the temps. Put the unit on a timer for only when the lights are on 6am-6pm still have my intake and exhaust running 24/7. More control less heat stress better bud production. Just worried about the humidity bud rot etc. but I will be finding out today. I googled it and there seems to be quite a few people using them or is in the works. I didn't read much on humidity problems. Just that the protable ones were garbage. Besides smells.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2010)

Put the a/c in the temp wall. Been running it all day. Now I'm trying to dial in the temp to 70 from the 60's. Even with the intake sucking in hot air from the exhaust of the a/c. Humidity actually dropped from 40-41 to 30-33 with a/c. Just have to cut overflow down another inch and run flood tub make sure my humidity doesn't shoot up during watering and seal up light leaks.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jan 26, 2010)

[email protected] said:
			
		

> Put the a/c in the temp wall. Been running it all day. Now I'm trying to dial in the temp to 70 from the 60's. Even with the intake sucking in hot air from the exhaust of the a/c. Humidity actually dropped from 40-41 to 30-33 with a/c. Just have to cut overflow down another inch and run flood tub make sure my humidity doesn't shoot up during watering and seal up light leaks.


 
*How we doing **[email protected]**?? did the rh stay down as you wished it to lol..*
*glad to see the problems fixed and your able to start filling the room...*
*LH*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2010)

Yes sir. RH staying at 30-33 even during watering. Cut overflow down a inch. Water staying a inch under hydroton. No water showing from top of tub. Got temps at a cool 70F a/c on timer from 6am-6pm. Stuck up my last piece of mylar and threw momma in there. Gonna use mineral water until I can afford a C02 setup. It's like 300$ for the tank regulator and hosing. You know that awful 1st of the month is right around the corner.

1st Pic: Flower room while testing water level can see window unit.
2nd Pic: Momma in room everything on 38" tall momma. light leaks taken care of.
3rd Pic: My veg tray. Some leaves got hurt left them in clone box to long. Learned 7 days max in clone tray still have 100% success rate though. I know I need to clean tray will do tonight when it gets dark.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jan 26, 2010)

*looking good man.. 
LH*


----------



## zem (Jan 26, 2010)

nice stuff cajun  keep it up


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2010)

Ty fellas. Appreciate all the advice and time zem and LeftHand.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2010)

This morning I had to go back to that declined order that I placed for that fan due to my card being stolen and canceled. Give them my wife's card info. Damn a/c exhaust made it like a oven in my veg/pc room. So now I need the fan to exhaust the heat coming from the back of the unit. I don't know what the temps were because I only have one gauge but it was hot like 85F with door closed. I can't leave door open 24/7 because I don't want light leaking out hall window until 12pm or 6am before there is light outside. Ironic if its not one thing its another.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jan 27, 2010)

[email protected] said:
			
		

> This morning I had to go back to that declined order that I placed for that fan due to my card being stolen and canceled. Give them my wife's card info. Damn a/c exhaust made it like a oven in my veg/pc room. So now I need the fan to exhaust the heat coming from the back of the unit. I don't know what the temps were because I only have one gauge but it was hot like 85F with door closed. I can't leave door open 24/7 because I don't want light leaking out hall window until 12pm or 6am before there is light outside. Ironic if its not one thing its another.


 
*WELCOME to growing lol.. thats sucks.. your exhaust should be going outside from the A/C no?? might be a sign saying get rid of the A/C hehehe... *
*dont forget to keep us updated **[email protected]**.. shes looking good so far.. just need to do the minor details.. hell.. im still changing things here and there in my grow..*
*LH*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2010)

Rgr. No I have the a/c in my temp wall not hanging out window. The window points to the road about 20ft. away. With the potheads around here they would know what was going on if they saw the light. Plus the law is always going to back of neighborhood for these trouble makers. Has to be stealth.
BTW my neighbor grows I have been seeing HPS light leaking through her siding and 3 4" holes on the interior wall i'm guessing. I wish we got along but she is noisy.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jan 27, 2010)

[email protected] said:
			
		

> Rgr. No I have the a/c in my temp wall not hanging out window. The window points to the road about 20ft. away. With the potheads around here they would know what was going on if they saw the light. Plus the law is always going to back of neighborhood for these trouble makers. Has to be stealth.
> BTW my neighbor grows I have been seeing HPS light leaking through her siding and 3 4" holes on the interior wall i'm guessing. I wish we got along but she is noisy.[/quote
> 
> *you should say something if you noticed her grow then someone else might that may get you busted.. just run it by her and be like you have an ornge light leaking through hehehehehe pothead lol.....*
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2010)

LEFTHAND said:
			
		

> *you should say something if you noticed her grow then someone else might that may get you busted.. just run it by her and be like you have an ornge light leaking through hehehehehe pothead lol.....*
> 
> *why didnt you build a lil box around your a/c and conect hose to it to ven out of room insted of buying another fan?????*
> *LH*



Yeah maybe I should tell her. I have cussed her out because her trash blows all over my yard and she will not even come pick it up. Just leaves it strung everywhere. 

I guess I didn't think of that LH I should of pm'd you for advice. I have to pop a hole for the exhaust anyway. At least the fan is only 25$$. I can still do that and leave the fan to help pull the air huh?


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jan 27, 2010)

[email protected] said:
			
		

> Yeah maybe I should tell her. I have cussed her out because her trash blows all over my yard and she will not even come pick it up. Just leaves it strung everywhere.
> 
> I guess I didn't think of that LH I should of pm'd you for advice. I have to pop a hole for the exhaust anyway. At least the fan is only 25$$. I can still do that and leave the fan to help pull the air huh?


 
*yeah.. your next door lady there sounds like mine lol.. except for the growing part lol... *
*if your gonna box of the a/c make dont take it to fit of coarse i would make it some what bigger.. or just make a something to connect to the exhaust and pipe it out... still allow the a/c to do the pumping without having the whole a/c covered up. just the top half or bottom half which ever vents out.. then you could bypass it out of your room.. if need be you could add the 25$ duct fan????  in the middle to aid in the suction and removal of the a/c air from the ducting.. help prevent any back presure.. hope this helps..*
*LH*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2010)

Well I would just box the back of the ac because the top and sides of the rear section are intakes they suck air through them into fan and through coils in back of unit.
hXXp://1.bp.blogspot.com/_DfzAQ8ScZlo/Sb0FXxZenOI/AAAAAAAAAgk/-RbGZ-yj1Rc/s400/inside_a_basic_window_air_conditioner.gif

I got this crazy idea. Get a heavy duty yard trash bag duck tape it around rear of unit other end run ducting in tape up. A bag because it mists when it first comes on and wood would rot. What ya think otherwise it would have to be aluminum and to have a aluminum box custom made may be a little pricey. Hopefully the fan right up close to the coils will do if we can't brain storm a idea.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jan 27, 2010)

[email protected] said:
			
		

> Well I would just box the back of the ac because the top and sides of the rear section are intakes they suck air through them into fan and through coils in back of unit.
> hXXp://1.bp.blogspot.com/_DfzAQ8ScZlo/Sb0FXxZenOI/AAAAAAAAAgk/-RbGZ-yj1Rc/s400/inside_a_basic_window_air_conditioner.gifproductID=51907
> 
> I got this crazy idea. Get a heavy duty yard trash bag duck tape it around rear of unit other end run ducting in tape up. A bag because it mists when it first comes on and wood would rot. What ya think otherwise it would have to be aluminum and to have a aluminum box custom made may be a little pricey. Hopefully the fan right up close to the coils will do if we can't brain storm a idea.


 
*black and whit polly rather then a bag.... make yer own tin box.. lol rivets light gauge.. silicone... *
*i dont think its good for the a/c to be bring in the air its putting out.. but i dont know to much on a/c that way hehe.. wood paint it.. that will make it last longer for the rotting part.. you'll wanna be carefull that it doesnt suck the bag or polly in and start a fire or just burn up yer a/c.. but we are on the right path i think to have you rollin.. my problem is my tent is empty  .. thats my biggest problem.. lol sucks... wrkin on er..  lol*
*but you can do this several ways.. quick and easy.. for the mean time that is... or a lasting way.. take the lasting route.. may take a bit more but in the long run you'll be like im glad i did it..*

*make a tester out of wood just too see scaps if have any laying around.. if she works out good.. then go buy some latex paint...*
*LH*


----------



## spiritlovescolorado (Jan 27, 2010)

Looks like this turned into the Left hand Cajun Thread lol  Howdy

'Whatever you give a woman, she will make it greater. If you give her sperm, she'll give you a baby. If you give her a house, she'll give you a home. If you give her groceries, she'll give you a meal.. If you give her a smile, she'll give you her heart. She multiplies and enlarges what is given to her. So, if you give her any crap, be ready to receive a ton of *#@$.'


----------



## zem (Jan 27, 2010)

i wouldnt go through all this trouble, i guess your overkilling, i know the feeling, your planning too many things and your stoned and crazy ideas start coming and they dont end. doesnt your a/c have its own exhaust fan? cant you just duct it? use insulation on the duct of the a/c exhaust since it will becom hot and radiate the heat back in your room. did you make sur that theres a good airflow? the a/c fan would blow a decent amount of exhaust i suppose


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jan 27, 2010)

zem said:
			
		

> i wouldnt go through all this trouble, i guess your overkilling, i know the feeling, your planning too many things and your stoned and crazy ideas start coming and they dont end. doesnt your a/c have its own exhaust fan? cant you just duct it? use insulation on the duct of the a/c exhaust since it will becom hot and radiate the heat back in your room. did you make sur that theres a good airflow? the a/c fan would blow a decent amount of exhaust i suppose


 
*i think his problem is that its just sucking from his veg room then exhausting back into his veg room.. he  needs to cut the exhaust off the a/c and pipe it somewheres out of the house or an applicable area..*

*if you build a box around you will need a drip tray if you a/c spitz at yas lol..... something that you can put in the bottom of the box to catch the moisture and that is easy to dump and put back in..*
*really if you think about it all not that much trouble..  the bagging of the a/c may be a pain but once a box is fabbed your laughing...*
*comon cajun what else ya got for ideas...*

*Spiritlove.. hes letting her know he can see her grow.. so if he can see it how many others can see it.. ... if she is being watched or gets busted that brings the risk or chances of cajun having a slip up and the same happening to him.. she dont need to know shet bout him.. other then he's a decent guy and wants her to know he can see her op..*
*LH*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2010)

What is happening is its sucking air through the vents on the side and top of unit from veg area and blowing the air over the coils to cool coolant and out of back of unit where that air is hot and heating up my veg room. It only mists when first kicks on out of coils(rear of unit). She hasn't started dripping yet but it's only a matter of time(condensation). I have a drip tray to catch that. On the drain hole of the unit under belly pan I have a 5/8MNPTx1/2 barb I plan to run a hose through floor so I don't always have to dump pan. It still will mist because there will always be water in belly pan when fan kicks on it sprays just a mist only when it first comes on at 6am.

Zem I have been sober since December 8th big bummer and my ideas aren't there without Mary Jane. Feb. 9th I get off papers and I will have my creativity back. In the meantime I need you and LH to brain storm for me.LOL

LH I will look into the tin idea I like it. Tin would take a long time to rust. Just get another barb fitting and put that in fabbed box and tie into my other drain line. What would I do without yall. I would be lost! My brain doesn't function without the chebba. Your right if your going to do something do it right. At least thats what my dad always told me and it has never failed.


----------



## zem (Jan 27, 2010)

dude just to let you know that i fried my favorite mother plant on a hot summer not dried out no it just overheated to death cuz i ran my dehumidifier in flowering chamber and exhausted through vegging chamber then outside, lesson learned the hard way, now i ALWAYS vent the other way, from veg into flower then outside


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jan 27, 2010)

zem said:
			
		

> dude just to let you know that i fried my favorite mother plant on a hot summer not dried out no it just overheated to death cuz i ran my dehumidifier in flowering chamber and exhausted through vegging chamber then outside, lesson learned the hard way, now i ALWAYS vent the other way, from veg into flower then outside


 
*then he would be at sq 1 again.. just adding excess heat into the flower room. wheres if he built the box used insulated ducting. added the duct fan to assist in the removal of the air in the ducting there shouldnt be a problem.. theres constint air flow.. then the duct fan can be on a timer timed 5-15mins after the a/c shuts off...... just to push any hot air left out.. *
*LH*


----------



## zem (Jan 27, 2010)

i have never been so confused with planning venting of a lil space lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2010)

That is a a/c window unit not a dehumidifier. I'm using it to cool my flower room. The vents on the side and top of the unit intake air and pass the air over the coils in the rear of the unit to cool the coolant. The air passing over the coils is then hot. Heating up my veg room. LH was helping me find a solution on removing the exhaust from the rear of the unit that passes over the coils and is hot out of the room.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jan 28, 2010)

[email protected] said:
			
		

> That is a a/c window unit not a dehumidifier. I'm using it to cool my flower room. The vents on the side and top of the unit intake air and pass the air over the coils in the rear of the unit to cool the coolant. The air passing over the coils is then hot. Heating up my veg room. LH was helping me find a solution on removing the exhaust from the rear of the unit that passes over the coils and is hot out of the room.


 
*does any air come out the top and sides or just striaght out the back... *
*if straight out the back then all i think you have to do is extend the back some... and pipe it out from there...make a 2x4 frame around the a/c leaving the top and side vents open.. then having the seal around the back.. extend it out a 1foot hook ducting to it and that should fix er...*
*LH*


----------



## spiritlovescolorado (Jan 28, 2010)

Wow,.. good call Left hand!  Hope all is well,.. Good day!  Clearly,.....Crystal


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2010)

Yes LH just out of the back. I figured that. The box is going to have to be small or the rivet gun will not be able to tac the ducting plate. I got a pretty good idea now. Will keep posted.

Again thanks appreciate the time.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jan 28, 2010)

[email protected] said:
			
		

> Yes LH just out of the back. I figured that. The box is going to have to be small or the rivet gun will not be able to tac the ducting plate. I got a pretty good idea now. Will keep posted.
> 
> Again thanks appreciate the time.


 
*sweet lookin forward.. just a thought.. since the area will be small you might want to connect that duct fan to help pull the exhaust out.. may help pull air out..*
*so we are going tin with this.. (cough cough make a quick slap together wood one.. cough cough just to see if it will work..) just so you dont put all the effort into it and find out it wont wrk lol*
*ive learnd that lesson the hard way hehehehehe  just a thought*
*LH*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2010)

yes gonna use the duct fan. alright alright I will fab one with wood and run a tester. What kind of screen for exhaust going out of floor. Can I use a cloth like silk cloth? For the bugs. I have small wire screen like on window screens. Or 3M fiber filter wrap?


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jan 28, 2010)

[email protected] said:
			
		

> yes gonna use the duct fan. alright alright I will fab one with wood and run a tester. What kind of screen for exhaust going out of floor. Can I use a cloth like silk cloth? For the bugs. I have small wire screen like on window screens. Or 3M fiber filter wrap?


 
*what are you worried about?? were do you want to put this screen in the box or at the end of exhaust?? *
*LH*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2010)

At the end of the exhaust going outside home.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jan 29, 2010)

[email protected] said:
			
		

> At the end of the exhaust going outside home.


 
*ahhh.. if there will be air always blowing out this exhaust.. then screen will keep the bigger bugs out, along with the air flow.. but if the the air flow will shut off then you might want to think of going somewhat smaller *
*or have a furnace filter cut to fit infront of screen...*
*LH*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2010)

air will be on timer with a/c.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jan 29, 2010)

[email protected] said:
			
		

> air will be on timer with a/c.


 
*then either get a hepa filter..*
*or make your own simple filter to keep the bugs out..*
*hows she going anyways man??*
*LH*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2010)

Good yourself? can't do much been raining all day. I just need something to keep the pest from entering when airflow is off. Something simple. I was thinking some sort of cloth. Maybe a Tshirt scrap. 3M fiber filter wrap.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jan 29, 2010)

[email protected] said:
			
		

> Good yourself? can't do much been raining all day. I just need something to keep the pest from entering when airflow is off. Something simple. I was thinking some sort of cloth. Maybe a Tshirt scrap. 3M fiber filter wrap.


 
*im doing ok starting to go very stir crazy.. ..... lol but might go out ice fishing tomorrow.. which will be nice.. been awhile since ive been out of the house.. lol.. sux...*
*im sure that will wrk.. 3M fiber filter would be the best bet for them smaller pests..*
*well hope the rain sops i wish it was rainy season here lol.. take care and have a good one.*
*LH*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2010)

you to.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Feb 1, 2010)

*Well cajun whats up.. still raining.... any updates.. yo. how she running now??
LH*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2010)

Still raining. Been cold outside so I haven't done anything. Will get around to it before the weekend if I find the time.


----------

